# Good price for my TREK 1500



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

I want to sell my TREK 1500 and I need your advice te determine the best selling price I can get.

Here's the specs:

TREK 1500 (2004)
Frame ALU SL
Front derailleur: Tiagra
Rear derailleur: ultegra 9 speeds
Shifter 105
Seat post ALU
No pedal

I ride around 1500 km on it, no scratch, perfect condition.
Thanks


----------



## Ben01t (Oct 30, 2006)

And FYI, I paid 1250$ CAN + tx for the bike (new)


----------

